# Any ideas on ID



## davholla (May 12, 2016)

All from South London, UK
Larva pupa?




EF7A7593pupalarvanotsure by davholla2002, on Flickr

Beetle larva, no idea what species




EF7A7617larva by davholla2002, on Flickr


Beetle larva?




EF7A7620larva by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## JustBen (May 24, 2016)

Not sure what they are, and i don't really have a larvae identification site in my bookmarks, but maybe you can contact those guys: British Bugs Home - An online identification guide to UK Hemiptera


----------

